# 10 ply tire ?



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I just put some bf goodrich all terrain T/A ko's on my f150 supercrew, Just curious what you guys are running for tire pressure everyday driving and on tebe sand. The place I bought them from put 60psi in them and reccommmended 30 for the sand, but was curious what everyone else was running, they do ride a lot rougher than my old tires, was curious if running a lower pressure would wear them out quicker...


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm running E rated tires on my F-250. I run 38lbs in them on the street. Came to that by testing different pressures to see what gave the best pattern on the tread. (the old chaulk or water test) On the sand I drop them to 15-18 psi. They spread out and ride great. The tires I run are a mud tire (IROK radial) 41x14.5x20.


----------

